# Peanuts



## A5H (May 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

Are peanuts a good snack throughout the day for bulking up?

At the moment having handful in the morning and handful in afternoon to pack in some extra calories.

Been buying Tesco value salted peanuts at the moment


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yes but no the salty one, get a bag with shells without flavor or get a whole earth jar of peanut butter tesco has a special offer now and spoon out straight from the jar to your mouth


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

As said you dont want the salty ones :thumbup1:

Mixed nuts

Cashew nuts

Almonds

Peanut butter

All good things to snack on throughout the day


----------



## A5H (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys - you mention about salt? is that due to water retention caused by it or soemthing along those lines?

Cheers


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Salt has become one of the big bugbears of the health nazis.

It's said to cause water retention and raise blood pressure, leading to cardiovascular and kidney disease.

It's also said that today we eat much more salt as it's added copiously to processed foods.

However, many societies traditionally ate quite a lot of salt in cured and preserved foods without apparent trouble, and bodybuilders tend anyway not to eat too much salt.

In fact muscle cramps are often caused by insifficent salt through sweating a lot and/or drinking excess water.


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

I eat 30g salted peanuts every day, mixed with 30g unsalted almonds. Hardly any of my other food has salt in it so it doesn't really matter if I get half a gram or so from a few nuts does it?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

the probl;em I see is the salted variety tend to have other oils and have have been cooked in them which can alter the fatty acid type your getting

a small amount is not that bad - although peanuts are down the list in terms of prefered nuts IMO

I would take a small amount of slted nuts and mix this into a bag of plain almonds, cashews and walnuts to add some taste and make it easier to consume


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

30g of salted peanuts a day to me is far to much (210g p\w and so on)but I would like to see other members opinion too

plus

you can buy peanuts in shell from tesco without the salt, or buy a jar of Wholefood peanut butter


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> the probl;em I see is the salted variety tend to have other oils and have have been cooked in them which can alter the fatty acid type your getting
> 
> a small amount is not that bad - although peanuts are down the list in terms of prefered nuts IMO
> 
> I would take a small amount of slted nuts and mix this into a bag of plain almonds, cashews and walnuts to add some taste and make it easier to consume


so true, but in a tied budget - I can see the choice been peanuts


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Cashew_Nuts.html is great for nut products.

I use them every month.

I but a kilo of ground cashews,ground almonds,ground roasted peanuts.

Mix them together & put it in my shakes


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

sdaw49731397 said:


> 'Cuanguo wow gold old man, out of a few steps. Great difficulty buy wow gold admitted to move the body to cheap wow gold modify, Xie Wendong rushing hindermost, the older are grinning at him. Xie Wendong straits sweating, which, if at a historical wow power leveling pugilism, upright his position all the danger to assault apiece new low the consequences wow account would be disastrous.


nice one pal, have a lovely day


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

anything wrong with dry roasted lads?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> 30g of salted peanuts a day to me is far to much (210g p\w and so on)but I would like to see other members opinion too
> 
> plus
> 
> you can buy peanuts in shell from tesco without the salt, or buy a jar of Wholefood peanut butter


30g.....THATS PEANUTS

Honestly though 30g is bugger all. Most days I'll spoon 100g of Sainsbury's SO Organic Smooth Peanut Butter (Good alternative to whole earth)

And event the natty peanut butters have sea salt added!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Salt has become one of the big bugbears of the health nazis.
> 
> It's said to cause water retention and raise blood pressure, leading to cardiovascular and kidney disease.
> 
> ...


So, what's your opinion on SALT mate?

Personally I think there is nothing at all wrong it, its essential. I also don't believe it is detrimental to health too much either. I think the mainstream thinking on salt is just more spin from the same fcukers that diss saturated fat.

BRB Just going to find some literature by Garry Taubes Author of Good Calories Bad Calories



> For thirty years, salt has been Public Enemy No. 1 in the kitchens of the misguided and health-obsessed. Back in 1976, Jean Mayer, then president of Tufts University, called salt "the most dangerous food additive of all." Four years later, The New York Times linked excessive consumption of salt to high blood pressure, heart and kidney disease, and stroke. The die had been cast. Salt was an evil thing to be avoided at all costs.
> 
> Pardon the pun, but it's time that this long-standing idea was taken with a grain of salt. Science has proven that salt is an essential part of our well-being as humans and very effective in combating iodine deficiencies. At a time when nearly every old nutritional shibboleth is under new scrutiny -- including everything from red meat, eggs and sugar to fat, carbos and cholesterol -- the merits of salt has taken on a political dimension.
> 
> ...


I could post many more pro-salt articles. But by now I think you guys have come accustomed to my questioning of conventional wisdom. I don't buy into this bol|olcks thinking about

Low salt, low fat, vegetarian bullsh*i*t!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> 30g.....THATS PEANUTS
> 
> Honestly though 30g is bugger all. Most days I'll spoon 100g of Sainsbury's SO Organic Smooth Peanut Butter (Good alternative to whole earth)
> 
> And event the natty peanut butters have sea salt added!


thanks Joe, i always been a bit paranoid with salt, but good to know that I can grab a bag of peanuts now and then


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/index.htm

cheap place for nuts mate

hope it helps


----------

